# Dairy Goat Judging Techniques by Harvey Considine?



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there anyone on this forum who would be willing to loan/rent or sell (for a reasonable price) a copy of this book, Thee only one I can find is listed used not in good condition on Amazon for over $300.

IF so please PM me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That's why most of us don't have one!!!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I was hoping that one of the experts on here might have one that they bought a long time ago and have no need for anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

I will see if I can find mine... I do have one around here somewhere
Barb


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

That would be great. Just PM me with your sales price, rental fee or what ever....

It would be much appreciated for me and a young girl who really wants to learn..


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Check out this site:
http://openlibrary.org/books/OL8361008M/Dairy_Goat_Judging_Techniques


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks - I had seen that but the only place that has it for sale is used on Amazon at $381.48.

I would be willing to pay a good $$ for it but that is just too much.

hopefully someone on this forum has one they would be willing to sell (or rent) for a more reasonable price.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

we should but a forum copy and send it around the country


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got a copy (THANKS DGI!) Have you checked out the canadian version of amazon? (www.amazon.ca) I believe I seen some on it.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucky you - no copies available on the Amazon US, Canadian or UK sites except the one I mentioned earlier.

Still hoping someone on here will find one and PM me


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

I am still looking Ziggy... so busy this wk and I know its here somewhere.... I will keep looking, between getting ready for a goat show this wk end... 
Barb


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you tried the 4h office? I have one checked out right now. 
I never knew it was such an $$ book.
JoAnn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem is most of us have them and Harvey autographed them. Now that he is deceased, they aren't going up for sale. Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont need an autographed copy - just want the info contained in the book


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone have one? you can PM me with your asking price or rental fee please.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Go to your local library and ask for an interlibrary loan on the book.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I couldn't find it in any library but oddly enough one showed up for sale just today in the UK on Amazon so its now on its way to me. dance:


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! That's great. I can't find it in the libraries either.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

That's wonderful! I borrowed someone else's copy and read it right after Storey's Guide before I ever got goats. I would have done well to own them first and maybe go to some shows and/or appraise.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

272 pages, paperback, so can copy open face 2 pages at a time probably if you can get someone to copy it for you, only about $25 that way. Not as good a a book, but you'd have the info. 

In fact, I'll volunteer to do it (since I have nothing going on in my life :rofl) 
if someone has a copy to borrow.

not for sale or violating copyright of course, just your own use.


----------

